# CHEFS, please answer my questionnaire!



## iamcabbagehead (Dec 6, 2002)

calling all professional chefs! i'm a culinary student and have been assigned to interview chefs. i'd like to see what different experiences you have been through that got you where you are now. also, it gives me a good idea of what i can look forward to when i complete school. so please answer as many questions as you can. i really appreciate you taking your time. thanks!


What is your name? Where do you work? For how long?

What made you want to become a chef? 

Did you attend culinary school or were you self-taught?

What do you think is the biggest misconception cooks have when first entering the industry?

What, if any, was the biggest misconception you had when you started?

How long have you worked in this industry?

Were there any obstacles you had to face when you became a chef?

What do you think is the most enjoyable aspect of your job?

What, if any, is the least enjoyable aspect of your job?

In your opinion, has the industry changed much since you first began your career? How?

What advice would you impart on people who are considering or training to be chefs?

thanks again! 
iamcabbagehead


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Cabbagehead,

Please check out the following thread for ALL of your answers:

http://cheftalkcafe.com/forums/showt...&threadid=7335


----------

